# Coffee substatute



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you do as an American sub for coffee 
( I have a recipe for drying and grinding dandelion. Roots )


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I prep coffee lol I don't know what I would use if I didn't have coffee. What's the dandelion recipe?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chickory root makes a very good coffee substitute, although it tend to be quite strong. I like it mixed with regular coffee to stretch my supply


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Chicory root makes a very good coffee substitute, although it tend to be quite strong. I like it mixed with regular coffee to stretch my supply


When my husband and I first got married I use to drink nothing but a chicory coffee blend. My husband said he didn't like it but it always went faster than the normal coffee...!  Turns out he was using it everyday and rarely took regular coffee. He didn't want to tell me he really did like it. Men can be stubborn.

Now I have cut coffee out of my life and my husband only drinks a big cup on his way to work. As far as preps, we have lots of coffee prepped but I really don't think we'd miss it when its gone. I would like to grow Chicory just for Sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep some on hand, stored a perty fair amount a instant. Over the years I've cut back on how much I drink so ifiin I had ta I'd just do without.

Wanna share the root recipe?


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok pick the roots small/ young Is better. Clean dry and slice let dry on a rack for two weeks or in oven on lowest setting til dry then grind in coffee grinder till fine use just like coffee. . Creamer suger or what ever. If ya do older roots its a bolder taste ( I don't have a dehydrated but I guess you could use it )


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chicory root is prepared the same way and blended in any ratio that suits you


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Another option is roasted malt barley, on it's own or mixed with the roasted chicory. I love the taste of malted barley but for more of a rich flavour you want to roast it pretty dark and make it strong.
There is an instant product called Caf-Lib that is the two mixed together. When I first tasted it I wasn't sold but by the end of the jar I was quite fond of it.
I like coffee but I also have acquired a taste for many herbal teas and other drinks. I find whenever you are trying to make a substitute you will be disappointed (artificial meat, artificial milk) but if you look at it as just something similar it might be good.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Roasted chick peas with brown sugar then ground them, Cuba has one of the best coffee in the world but do to Mr. Castro the people get a 1/2 pound per month so they mix it, great coffee. Chicory Coffee is one of the oldest recorded types of plants. Chicory is native to Northern Africa, Western Asia and Europe, and its cultivation is thought to have originated in Egypt in ancient times. Roasted is coffee,boiled is a vegetable, I roast mine with dark brown sugar and them I make Army coffee.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

#1 prep item coffee. Instant, liquid, beans, ground I keep it all. After I run out I guess I become a desperate marauder wandering the wasteland until my caffeine buzz wears off.

"It's all fun and games until the coffee runs out":eyebulge:


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Why run out of coffee?
http://www.coffeeresearch.org/coffee/homegrowing.htm
or
http://www.talkaboutcoffee.com/grow-your-own-coffee-bean.html


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> Chickory root makes a very good coffee substitute, although it tend to be quite strong. I like it mixed with regular coffee to stretch my supply


We have it all over the place here. When do you harvest it? Just use the root?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

In the spring the young leaves make a good cooked vegetable, the roots are harvested in the fall and early spring for coffee. I haven't been out yet this year do to the weather, but will be out in the next couple of weeks to gather some wild edibles and herbs.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

It's funny how peepers assume I mean run out of coffee I just said substitute


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I would never want to run out of coffee.

Thank you for the links!



> Why run out of coffee?
> http://www.coffeeresearch.org/coffee/homegrowing.htm
> or
> http://www.talkaboutcoffee.com/grow-your-own-coffee-bean.html


I didn't think this was even possible.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

There's no such thing as a _substitute_ for coffee...only something else you can drink if/when you run out of the real thing.


----------



## csluyuan (May 4, 2013)

Chicory root is prepared the same way and blended in any ratio that suits you


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

csluyuan said:


> Chicory root is prepared the same way and blended in any ratio that suits you


Correction. It should only be blended the cafe du monde way.


----------



## csluyuan (May 4, 2013)

Chicory root is prepared the same way and blended in any ratio that suits you。I like that.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah man! you have to go live it up in the French Quarter and then you'll know what I'm talking about!


----------

